# Elm & Ash treatments



## Sapling (Mar 24, 2008)

We seem to be having a lot of issues in our city with Elm Scale and Cottony Ash Psyllid, more so the Elm Scale. I have heard of Confidor...it is a systemic insecticide which is applied in late spring / early summer.
Does anyone know anything about this product?
And what are some other treatments, if any, for Elm Scale and Cottony Ash Psyllid?


----------



## Urban Forester (Mar 25, 2008)

Confidor is just another imidicloprid formulation. Psyllids aren't on the label, I don't know how your Province is about going "off-label". But I can tell you that scale control is marginal at best w/imidicloprid. Soft scales can be controlled a little better, but NO control on hard scales. I would look to other products like abemectin and time the injection for crawler emergence.


----------



## Sapling (Mar 25, 2008)

This is the only info I have on Confidor. This label says it is for Cottony Ash Psyllid....? This is all kind of new to me. I am still trying to figure out where to get it and where and how do I find a list of products which are regulated for use in my province? I need to do more research.


----------



## Urban Forester (Mar 26, 2008)

There should be a division within the Alberta Dept of agriculture (or similar) called plant or pest division they will be able to get you the list of registered products for residential/commercial use. That label is not the "regular" label. Bayer must have gotten permission to go off-label for experimental purposes, or the elm scale is really severe or both. In the U.S. that happens sometimes too. I'm still not a fan of imidicloprid for scale control,though.


----------



## Sapling (Mar 26, 2008)

I think that must be the case. There is a pretty swanky neighbourhood here that has beautiful tree lined streets of mature Elms. They are literally all infested. I read that one of the "big" companies was doing all of the treatment (with Confidor) and that one of the employees at the Urban forestry dept with the City made sure it was available for another season. That is where my concern came from with regards to where to get it, or if it was even available. I am willing to look into other options but again I am new to this. How do we know what has been produced to treat certain insects and/or diseases? Are there reference materials for the industry? Any kind of publications? I am not interested in spraying and dealing with lots of different chemicals but am willing to do systemic injections and concentrate on specific tree disorders. Maybe I am getting ahead of myself. I wanted to start slow and this seems to make the most sense...the Elm problem that is. It is a shame the amount of scale that is present here. I feel bad when I am speaking to a customer who really genuinely loves their trees and they have some insect infestation or disease that I cannot do anything about (except recommend them to another company). 
Thanks for your input thus far!


----------



## ATH (Mar 26, 2008)

Sapling said:


> ..........How do we know what has been produced to treat certain insects and/or diseases? Are there reference materials for the industry? Any kind of publications?.......


Down here, each State has an Extension service that is tied to the Land Grant (originally agricultural and mechanical) universities. While the department of agriculture is the regulatory agency, Extension is the educational agency.

Mauget says Imicide (imidacloprid) and Inject-a-cide-B (Bidrin) both control scales and psyllids... Wouldn't be sruprised if Bidrin is not licensed for use upNorth as it is an organophosphate.


----------



## Urban Forester (Mar 28, 2008)

I was thinking... When we get large infestations of scale here in large mature trees it sometimes is a result of the predators being killed by areial spraying for mosquitos. Is that happening there?


----------



## Sapling (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't know? That is a great thought....it has been so long since we have seen summer here I forget how they were treating mosquitoes last year. LOL But I do know with all this new concern of West Nile Virus they have stepped up their control measures. I will look into that . Thanks!


----------



## Sapling (Mar 28, 2008)

ATH said:


> Down here, each State has an Extension service that is tied to the Land Grant (originally agricultural and mechanical) universities. While the department of agriculture is the regulatory agency, Extension is the educational agency.
> 
> Mauget says Imicide (imidacloprid) and Inject-a-cide-B (Bidrin) both control scales and psyllids... Wouldn't be sruprised if Bidrin is not licensed for use upNorth as it is an organophosphate.



I did email the man who is the Pesticide Management Regulatory Agency (PMRA) contact in my province and asked him a bunch of questions so hopefully he can shed some light on this for me. He is out of the office until next week but in the meantime I found a list of all registered pesticides in our country but it is hard to look through all of them without not knowing what you are looking for. Then you have to find out if you can use it in your province.....so much to figure out.

When your referenced "Mauget" I thought to myself, who the heck is Mauget so I Googled the name and now I know what you are talking about. I feel dumb! HAHAHA Thanks though....that website will defiantly be useful to me.


----------



## cryo stops wear (Apr 22, 2008)

Sapling said:


> We seem to be having a lot of issues in our city with Elm Scale and Cottony Ash Psyllid, more so the Elm Scale. I have heard of Confidor...it is a systemic insecticide which is applied in late spring / early summer.
> Does anyone know anything about this product?
> And what are some other treatments, if any, for Elm Scale and Cottony Ash Psyllid?



Safari nukes hard and soft scales, I would use with Pentra Bark and do a trunk spray. You might be able to basal drench check the label.


----------

